# just joined but sadly selling my tt baby



## madalice (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey folks Just joined but too late 
I am looking to sell my baby
Audi TT as I have new car and cant afford to have two sitting Especially as its permits only where i stay so my Audi is safe tucked away at my bfs


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

What a coincidence you joined when you want to sell :roll:

Your asking price is about double the value.

Welcome


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah I'd be expecting a QS for that money


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome and goodbye then


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh well hope you enjoyed your time here, as mentioned most the guys here would say the price is at least 2 grand higher than it should be


----------



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

That was a good welcome   

I thought it was sort of a reasonable price until i say it was a 150, mmmmm, a bit too high, but you never no if you're not in a hurry.....oh you are in are in hurry


----------



## madalice (Aug 2, 2009)

cheers folk yup i agree im dropping price well you know how we love our cars 
Im sure you may still not agree but its at 10,250 now Based on the fact i will get folk trying to knock it down but what i see priced ot there n she has tax and mot for a good bit


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I know what you are saying about people wanting to knock the price down, however you have got to get people to come and look at it first 

Good luck selling it

Charlie


----------

